# [LONG POST] Tips for maximizing HGVC - soliciting feedback



## cardinal93 (Jul 15, 2013)

[LONG POST WARNING]

After a month as a card-carrying member of the HGVC timeshare system (never owned or even rented a timeshare before), I have come to the following realizations:

1. Researching time-share ins and outs (i.e., reading TUG) is addictive.

2. It takes planning and flexibility to get the most out of your timeshare.

3. It will cost you more money now because you're going on so many vacation trips! 


*********************

I've made a short list of things that I have discovered that will be helping me leverage my HGVC points and work the system:

1. Be aware of the low seasons weeks (bronze, silver and gold) for the various resorts you want to go. If you can swing vacationing in those resorts during the low seasons, your points will go a long way.

For instance, November through December 15 are SILVER season at Orlando Seaworld. Book early for Thanksgiving week, and you can splurge on the 3 bedroom penthouse (and ask your friends who go with you to pay for half your points). And enjoy good weather instead of hot and humid weather.

Another example is the Las Vegas Flamingo. SILVER season all January (awesome weather + Christmas still up and Lunar New Years decorations are in progress) and first 2 weeks of December (again, awesome weather).

2. If you're already getting a 2 bedroom, the incremental points cost is very small to get the 3rd bedroom. Invite another family and have them share half your points total. That's what we plan to do when we go to Orlando. Just get the 3 bedroom and split the points cost with my sister and her family. Supposedly the 3 bedroom accommodates 10 people comfortably.

3. If it costs me alot to fly out to a resort (like Hawaii next spring break, where we'll pay 2500 just for flights from CA for 4 people), my wife has no qualms about burning points to upgrade to the PLUS or ocean view. Who knows when we will be back, so might as well make it worth your time and money.

4. Skip a weekend night if you can. Our Hawaii trip will be from Sunday and returning Saturday, thereby skipping a Saturday night stay. Saved myself 1000 points, and I still get to see the Friday night fireworks from the Lagoon. 6 nights are plenty for us, since we need a day or two to unwind from our vacation anyways.

5. Make plans in advance and book early. Before I joined HGVC, I had heard about the competition for kids school vacation weeks. Well, it's 9 months to spring break 2014 and there is still plenty of availability for the April 13th spring break week in almost all unit sizes. I already went ahead and booked my rooms at the Hawaii Lagoon tower and adding a day every night at 9pm pacific time. I have a feeling that in a few weeks or maybe 1 month, there wont be much availability in the exact dates you want. My feeling is that there are alot of people who don't plan well, and will then complain about why they can't get reservations. The early bird gets the worm!

6. RCI exchanges: I haven't done any, but I have been looking around comparing. My takeaway is I would only exchange into a resort that would cost me more to rent externally. For instance, for our future Cabo trip, I would exchange into the Playa Grande 1 bedroom (3400 points + 199 exchange fee). 3400 x $0.135/point = 459, so total cost is $658 for the week (spring break week, mind you). On redweek, I don't see anything approaching 658 dollars for a spring break week for this resort.

7. Know your resorts open season availability. It helps if you actually live near those resorts and want to go there, hence the advice of buy a system with internal resorts you want to go to. In many cases (except if you can book the resort using Silver or Bronze season points), it makes more sense to just pay cash. However, you actually need flexibility to take advantage of open season .

8. I didn't realize that you can change your club point reservation a couple of days before your check-in date without losing your points or cancellation fee. Just go into your reservation and change it to another date (at any resort, doesn't have to be the same one) within the same calendar year as long as it's at least 30 days out from the current date. 

One practical use of this "feature" is this scenario: You had booked a few nights at Resort A. About 30 days and 15 days prior to checkin, people start canceling or moving their reservations. If you find some nights open, you can book it using open season rates, which would be a new reservation. You can just move your old reservation out into the future and book something else that is the same or greater points used previously. This only works if you're still early in the calendar year (like before October or whenever), since you need to rebook within the current calendar year and 30 days out in order to not lose your booking fee. This also assumes that open season cash rate is agreeable to you, and that you have somewhere else you would rather use your points on in the future.

Do any TUGGERs have other tips they would like to share?


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 15, 2013)

The force is strong with this one.  

Excellent post!  One I would add:

9. 'Tis better to borrow than to bank.  Since borrowing points from a future year is free, it is generally better to borrow points from next year for a reservation vs. banking points for a future year's reservation (and paying the banking fee).  Essentially, always being "in debt" (points-wise) is a good thing.

I would add one comment regarding your last point, though:


cardinal93 said:


> One practical use of this "feature" is this scenario: You had booked a few nights at Resort A. About 30 days and 15 days prior to checkin, people start canceling or moving their reservations. *If you find some nights open, you can book it using open season rates, which would be a new reservation. You can just move your old reservation out into the future* and book something else that is the same or greater points used previously. This only works if you're still early in the calendar year (like before October or whenever), since you need to rebook within the current calendar year and 30 days out in order to not lose your booking fee. This also assumes that open season cash rate is agreeable to you, and that you have somewhere else you would rather use your points on in the future.


I don't have the exact reference from the owner's guide, but HGVC has a rule that does not allow a member to replace a points reservation with an Open Season reservation.  I realize that in your scenario, it is technically a new reservation, but I believe the wording in the official rules cover that situation.

Kurt


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 15, 2013)

From the club rules:

Reservations booked with ClubPoints or Bonus Points and later canceled cannot be rebooked into the same resort for the same time period using Open Season rental rates.


For Hawaii you could leverage gold season if possible, you can get better grade units for less points.


----------



## presley (Jul 15, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> From the club rules:
> 
> Reservations booked with ClubPoints or Bonus Points and later canceled cannot be rebooked into the same resort for the same time period using Open Season rental rates.



The wording makes me think it is okay to book the Open Season first and then move the club point reservation.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, could be a loophole if you can find the open season available,


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for replying everyone, and PigsDad...good suggestion to always be borrowing points from next year instead of banking.

Glad that I am able to contribute something to the Tugging community!

Regarding booking open season in place of an existing club season reservation, some resorts (like Vegas or Orlando) almost always seem to have availability though not always at a specific resort.


----------



## Remy (Jul 16, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> From the club rules:
> 
> Reservations booked with ClubPoints or Bonus Points and later canceled cannot be rebooked into the same resort for the same time period using Open Season rental rates.
> 
> ...



Can't be cancelled, but can be changed. "Cancelled" has a very specific meaning in HGVC rules. Changing a reservation to another date in the future, then booking the prior reservation period with cash is allowed.


----------



## GregT (Jul 16, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> The force is strong with this one.



I would agree -- great post!


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 16, 2013)

You've learned a lot in a short time.

I really enjoy the RCI portal as well for shorter Stay cations since I live in Carlsbad with plenty of nearby resorts. I just set the category from 1-6 nights instead of a week and then it shows resorts which allow nights.

Here's some great news on my end:

1) I booked a 3 night stay in a 2 BR at the Carlsbad Inn in April of 2014 which includes my 50th birthday

2) I'll be using open season in Las Vegas following Carlsbad because I'll be there for the ARDA conference and have some friends joining me for continued celebrating.

3) I was noodling around yesterday morning and noticed the 3BR suite at Lagoon Tower available the following weekend! I rarely see these available and almost never on a Friday, Saturday, Sunday night! I thought for a second and then snagged it before it disappeared. I can always move or cancel.

So 50th birthday is now a week. Carlsbad, Las Vegas, Hawaii!

BTW, Carlsbad peeps. I'm starting a staycation tomorrow at Seapointe in Carlsbad (booked via RCI portal) rather than bonus time (I own at Seapointe). So say hello if you're around.


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 16, 2013)

Buzglyd...you're my hero and I aspire to have as much leisure time as you! 

Wouldn't it be great if there was an iphone app that scans HGVC and RCI availability and gives you notifications? Then we can indulge in staycations and NYC trips on a whim.

Regarding your 3BR suite at Lagoon...I NEVER see ANY availability ever, except for today I see a 3BR Plus available April 12. Do owners reserve these all a year in advance?


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 16, 2013)

cardinal93 said:


> Buzglyd...you're my hero and I aspire to have as much leisure time as you!
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if there was an iphone app that scans HGVC and RCI availability and gives you notifications? Then we can indulge in staycations and NYC trips on a whim.
> 
> Regarding your 3BR suite at Lagoon...I NEVER see ANY availability ever, except for today I see a 3BR Plus available April 12. Do owners reserve these all a year in advance?



I rarely see any either. Funny how you see it too. I figured I might be snagging the only one. I could only book three nights. Nothing else was available.


----------



## Pronkster (Jul 16, 2013)

We book our vacation every year in Hawaii starting on a Monday and checking out on the Friday two weeks later.   This gives you 11 nights of which only three are weekend nights.  In my opinion, with weekend nights being double the poi ya of  weekday nights, this is a huge savings!


----------



## NoeGirl160 (Jul 19, 2013)

Really helpful post, thanks!. 

Writing this on my last night in Cabo San Lucas from my balcony at Hacienda del Mar.  Thought I'd throw in one additional tip -- undoubtedly influenced by my current surroundings.  If you like going to Mexico, SFX is well worth a look for point/dollar stretching. 

We're staying in a great 2 BR/3BA exchanged for a 1BR at I-drive over T'giving.  With a Platinum or above membership at SFX, this upgrades to a 2BR plus a $599 bonus week.  We booked 60 days out, and had no problem with availability since summer is relatively quiet here and SFX gets bulk deposits.  Not bad for 3600 points. 

Better yet, you could use the bonus week for a Mexico trip since there's likely availability for ~$100 per night, then save the points for an exchange with more advance planning.  We had points we had to use, but otherwise will go this route in the future.  

Pretty great first experience as an HGVC owner (despite it not being at an HGVC resort).


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree. Great post 



> After a month as a card-carrying member of the HGVC timeshare system (never owned or even rented a timeshare before), I have come to the following realizations:
> 
> 1. Researching time-share ins and outs (i.e., reading TUG) is addictive.
> 
> ...


Yep, you got it. Especially #2 !!

ADDITIONAL TIP…Try not to get caught up in the timeshare buying spree. 

Be careful....You can learn a lot from the various TUG forums and especially on how to get the maximum value from the various systems. It is all very tempting. Resist the urge to buy because it’s a great bargain (they are lots of great deals). Buy because it will get you want you want/need. LOL, the force is strong on TUG.  

_“TUG is so bad for me”_ - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194401
_“How Many Timeshares Do You Own?”_ - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179770



> I've made a short list of things that I have discovered that will be helping me leverage my HGVC points and work the system:
> 
> 1. Be aware of the low seasons weeks (bronze, silver and gold) for the various resorts you want to go. If you can swing vacationing in those resorts during the low seasons, your points will go a long way.
> 
> ...



ADDITIONAL TIP…. Seasons and point requirements differ among HGVC resorts at the same destination. Before you book a HGVC resort, take a look at all of your options and decide if the features/amenities are worth at the higher point resorts. 

In Oahu 
The Lagoon Tower and Kalia Tower are based on similar season and point structure. However the new Grand Waikikian Tower has the same season but a completely different higher point structure and less of an ocean view for PLUS units.

For example: In Platinum Season for 9,600 points, you can book one of the following (based on availability) 
- one bedroom premier villa (one ocean view unit) in the Grand Waikikian Tower 
- 2 X one bedroom villa (two standard units) in the Lagoon Tower
- two bedroom premier villa (one oceanfront unit) in the Lagoon Tower 
- three bedroom plus villa (one penthouse unit) in the Lagoon Tower
Unless you're swimming in points, from purely a HGVC points perspective (not considering features/amenities difference), it makes sense to book a larger room (or more rooms) in the Lagoon tower than to book a smaller room at the Grand Waikikian Tower for the same number of points. 

In Orlando
Only SeaWorld has Silver Season (weeks 44 – 50). International Drive (aka Tuscany) and Parc Soliel only have two seasons (Platinum and Gold). If you want to take advantage of the lower point requirement at SeaWorld during Silver Season, book sooner rather than later.

The new Parc Soliel has more room categories in each unit size requiring more points which means fewer units available at the same point values as SeaWorld and International Drive. 

Intl Drive has no plus or premier units and SeaWorld only has plus option for the three bedrooms. As a result, members trying to preserve/stretch their point usage will most likely opt for the cheaper standard rooms at SeaWorld and Intl Dr and the few at Parc Soliel. 

In Vegas
Only Flamingo and Karen have Silver Season (weeks 1 – 4, 49 – 50). 

Elara similar to Parc Soliel has more room categories in each unit size requiring more points which means less units available at the same point values of Flamingo and Karen,

Trump similar to Grand Waikikian offers a completely different and higher point structure than the other resorts. 



> 4. Skip a weekend night if you can. Our Hawaii trip will be from Sunday and returning Saturday, thereby skipping a Saturday night stay. Saved myself 1000 points, and I still get to see the Friday night fireworks from the Lagoon. 6 nights are plenty for us, since we need a day or two to unwind from our vacation anyways.


ADDITIONAL TIP….You might get a better room assignment by checking in on the designated check-in date for owners. Well, at least at the higher demand resorts.

Perhaps it is coincidence but I noticed that I get better room assignments at the Lagoon Tower if I check-in on Saturday. I also think they just have more rooms to choose from on Saturday since it’s the day designated check-in date for home week reservations. So if you can swing it, instead of dropping Saturday on the front end when staying at HHV, it might make sense to check-out Friday (instead of Saturday) to get a better room. 



> 5. Make plans in advance and book early. Before I joined HGVC, I had heard about the competition for kids school vacation weeks. Well, it's 9 months to spring break 2014 and there is still plenty of availability for the April 13th spring break week in almost all unit sizes. I already went ahead and booked my rooms at the Hawaii Lagoon tower and adding a day every night at 9pm pacific time. I have a feeling that in a few weeks or maybe 1 month, there wont be much availability in the exact dates you want. My feeling is that there are alot of people who don't plan well, and will then complain about why they can't get reservations. The early bird gets the worm!



Keep in mind that Spring Break varies across the country, Spring Break is probably the best option for families who want to visit Oahu during their kid’s school vacation week. Also June and possibly late August into early September might be a good possibility in the summer if your kids get out of school earlier or go back to school later.

For the HGVC developed resorts, it is generally not a problem booking a reservation except for Oahu where there is more demand than supply. During peak season (July, August and Winter break when the majority of kids are out school) rooms are booked as soon as the Club Season window opens at midnight eastern. The Lagoon and Kalia tower will book immediately once Club Season begins since these two towers are under the old point structure vs the new Grand Waikikian Tower which is under a much higher point structure. During this peak travel period, all room types may not be available in the Lagoon and Kalia Towers. Two bedrooms will most likely be gone first by families wanting separate bedrooms.

ADDITIONAL TIP….if you can't get Oahu, there's always the HGVC on the Big Island.

The HGVC resorts on the Big Island are not oceanfront but there are great nearby beaches and access to the Hilton Waikoloa resort (hotel pool access is free with stays at Kings Land & Waikoloa Beach Resort). 

Also, the Waikoloa Resort Area has several shops and restaurants at Queens’ MarketPlace and Kings’ Shops - http://www.waikoloabeachresort.com/

_"Pools and Lagoon at the Hilton Waikoloa Village ROCK !!"_ - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194066



> 6. RCI exchanges: I haven't done any, but I have been looking around comparing. My takeaway is I would only exchange into a resort that would cost me more to rent externally. For instance, for our future Cabo trip, I would exchange into the Playa Grande 1 bedroom (3400 points + 199 exchange fee). 3400 x $0.135/point = 459, so total cost is $658 for the week (spring break week, mind you). On redweek, I don't see anything approaching 658 dollars for a spring break week for this resort.



ADDITIONAL TIP…. We have access to both RCI Weeks and RCI Points Inventory. Ongoing Searches are against RCI Weeks Inventory. RCI Points Inventory requires a manual search.
_“Reminder - Summer availability for RCI Points has begun” _- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178504

ADDITONAL TIP…. Regarding exchanges in general
It is important to understand that exchangers only have access to what is deposited and not all weeks are deposited. If you assumed that you will simply be able to "exchange" into where you want to go, when you want to go there then you might be very disappointed". 

Some destinations will be harder to exchange into than others. It depends on supply and demand. For example, if you want to go to Orlando during the summer, you won't have any problems getting an exchange since there's an oversupply of timeshare resorts in Orlando.

With any exchange company you have to be a planner so you can be first on line with your request. Many TUGgers conduct their vacation scheduling years in advance of the actual vacation days. For example, I’ve already have two RCI exchanges booked for Aug/Sept 2014. 

When you're looking to trade into a particular resort or destination, you may be more successful if you try to learn which weeks are typical available (i.e offseason weeks only) based on previous deposits and when do they become available for exchange (for example six months, one year or two years in advance). 

Also keep in mind that some resorts have access to both RCI Week and RCI Points which may also impact the availability in which the bulk of deposits may be in one and not the other.



> 7. Know your resorts open season availability. It helps if you actually live near those resorts and want to go there, hence the advice of buy a system with internal resorts you want to go to. In many cases (except if you can book the resort using Silver or Bronze season points), it makes more sense to just pay cash. However, you actually need flexibility to take advantage of open season  .



ADDITIONAL TIP…. There is also a cash option via RCI Extra Vacation (different than RCI Last Call which is typically available less than 6 weeks before check-in).

HGVC members don’t have online access to RCI Extra Vacation but the option is available to all members. I just don’t know why Hilton hasn’t requested this online feature for their members. I have online access to RCI Extra Vacation via my corporate RCI account via WorldMark (WM). With the RCI portal for WM, RCI provides the option to select either Last Call or Extra Vacation where HGVC only offers the Last Call option on their similiar webpage.

Some old examples of RCI Extra Vacations:
Wyndham Bonnet Creek – http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178968
HGVC Parc Soliel - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176788
HGVC in Las Vegas - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170364
Grand Pacific Palisades Resort - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176794

Public Timeshare Rental sites
- Interval International’s Rental Site - http://www.condodirect.com/travel/welcome.home
- RCI Endless Vacation Rental - http://www.endlessvacationrentals.com/
- Trading Places International (TPI) - http://www.tradingplaces.com/Rentals/suite-deals-Weekly-Stays
  TPI Rentals FAQ - http://www.tradingplaces.com/my-tpi/faqs#rent
- ResorTime Weekly Rental Deals - http://www.resortime.com/promos/weekly-resort-rental-deals.aspx
  ResorTime FAQ - http://www.resortime.com/services/faq.asp
- Hawaii Timeshare Rental - http://htse.net/web/htse.php?pageid=21
- SFX - https://www.sfx-resorts.com/members/public_selloff.asp

For example: Wyndham At Waikiki Beach Walk via TPI -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188321


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 23, 2013)

The OP has reminded us of exactly why we joined TUG.  Sharing information is very beneficial.  I strongly advise getting HHonors AmEx.  We have had some excellent HHonors redemptions without the need for converting HGVC to HHonors simply by using the credit card.  I would also advise against hoarding too many HHonors points as you never know when we will be hit with another devaluation.

I think you should use your points for whatever makes you happy.  We have had five cruises using HGVC.  Our last cruise was a Princess Panama Canal trip in January 2013.  We have also had some excellent RCI exchanges.  I think RCI exchanges are the most economical use of HGVC points the system has to offer.  Overall, I think the least economical way to use HGVC points is to convert them to HHonors.  However, if you are planning a vacation in a posh hotel resort and need the points, it may serve you well.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 23, 2013)

*Open Season Tip*

I just remembered two threads with open season tips from ricoba, jestme and jonathanIT.

I was able to find them 

(1) Open season may not be the lowest rate available 
(definitely check Hilton.com before you book especially for overbuilt timeshare destinations like Orlando and Vegas)
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130360

(2) Open season availability constantly changes so keep checking throughout the 30 day window. 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97378


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 24, 2013)

One note about Vegas in January...it isn't always "great" weather.  Our very first HGVC TS presentation was done during a 3 night package in January where the day temps were pushing 30 and the nights were in the teens!

Being thin blooded folks from SoCal the freezing temps were not what we came to Vegas for and I'll likely never forget THAT trip.


----------

